

UX Design of Google Glass Apps - mtreder
http://designmodo.com/ux-google-glass-app/

======
andy_boot
>>>"Surveys show that 35% of consumers aren’t interested in wearable computers
at all and another 35% think that Glass is a useless device. Sad numbers.""

I wonder what the surveys said about mobile phones in the mid 1990s. Probably
similar - I remember thinking that I wouldn't need a mobile phone back then.

------
prayerslayer
So the design principles for Glass are the same as for every other piece of
software. Good to know.

------
Luyt
Looking at the examples, I cannot see why a Glass would be useful for me. I
remember ingredients for something I want to cook. I can remember where I
parked my car. I have a paper map for driving directions to unfamiliar places.

However, a Glass would be great when traveling/visiting a land which language
I don't speak, for example Japan. The Glass could automatically translate
signs for me and make me feel less 'lost'.

~~~
computer
Feeling lost is a feature to me-- having the whole world speak one language
would seem awfully boring to me.

~~~
LordIllidan
If you're travelling for fun, yes - but if you're on business travel and need
to be on time, then feeling lost is the last thing you would want.

------
alxbrun
I'm surprised that _voice_ is not mentioned once in this article. As another
commenter said, these guidelines could be valid for any device and platform,
they have nothing specific to Google Glass.

In my opinion, any experience involving any swipe/touch on Glass is a terrible
experience. Period.

------
SmeelBe
As one of the folks who was able to try these on (thanks Morgan), I can say
that the initial impression is speechlessness.

It’s a very foreign feeling to have information at your fingertips, but not
having anything in your hands. There’s a moment of pause as you figure out
what to do with them.

------
kirualex
I did not feel the need for a smartphone, now I can't live without one. Maybe
this is symptomatic of technology disruption, or just that I do not have the
"early adopter" spirit. Wait and see.

------
liquor
Great post Marcin, I love these types of personal essays. Lots of insight
delivered in a super a relatable way. Hope to see more like this in the
future! I’m extremely excited about the future of wearable tech and I can’t
wait to get my hands on my own pair of Google Glass.

~~~
mtreder
Thanks!I'm excited about wearable tech as well. Currently crossing fingers
hard for iWatch ;)

